
On Two Decades of Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri - richardhod
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2019-08-18-on-two-decades-of-sid-meiers-alpha-centauri
======
AndrewBissell
It's interesting to examine Alpha Centauri's political perspectives in light
of the fact that it was released in 1999. The triumph of "the old world's
liberal order" seemed so permanent that public intellectuals were writing
paeans to "the end of history," yet here was a game premised on the ultimate
breakdown and fragmentation of that order.

------
mighty_bander
Coincidentally, I last played this game about a week ago. The article does a
better job of describing it than I could, but I will say that it's a deep game
worth playing many times over. You'll keep learning quirks and tricks and
optimizations for years.

------
Endy
This doesn't even get into the expansion, which I find odd. Sure there's
aliens, but what about the Free Drones, or the Data Angels? It feels like
there's a clear analogy to some of the discussion going on today (re: Google)
where the morality of the DA might matter. Or, if you want to go
environmentalist about it, the Pirates. The article talks about altering the
sea levels, and there's a faction who actually prefers the ocean to land.

It is pretty telling to me what the devs thought that the Spartans canonically
lose in their vendetta against the Gaians after the mind worms are controlled.
And the Fundies can't catch up before that 10 year research prohibition bites
them hard.

